# whoDANIt 7000!



## Jana337

Und immer auf einem aufstrebenden Ast!

Danke für die ganze Hilfe, Dani. 

Ich hoffe, 
dass du am Forumleben 
trotz deiner schulischen Auslastung 
öfter teilnehmen wirst. 

Klick!

Jana​


----------



## DDT

*BRAVO
Daniel
!!!*
  ​
DDT


----------



## Elisa68

*Congratulazioni Daniel: sei davvero mitico! *


----------



## Bienvenidos

*¡enhorabuena!*

Muchas gracias por toda la ayuda que nos has dado.

*Bien*​


----------



## elroy

What can I say?  You've grown so much over the past 7000 posts and in so many ways, and I'm proud of you in more ways than I could ever describe.

My hearty congratulations! ​


----------



## Mei

Congratulations!!!! 

Mei


----------



## cyanista

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch an das Wunderkind des Forums!!!*

* 

ВІНШУЮ!*​


----------



## Cracker Jack

Congratulations Whodunit and thanks for all your help.


----------



## cherine

** 
*مبروك يا دانيال*
*  برافو عليك  *
*أنا سعيدة جدًا لأنك عدت لإنارة الفوروم العربى بوجودك*
   
** ​


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Bravo!!!
Thank you...


----------



## fenixpollo

*Congratulations, Dan'l! *

*Not only are you helpful -- thoughtful and insightful posts are your trademark.* 

_*Keep it up!*_


----------



## Rayines

*And his nickname is already undergoing a metamorphosis!! *
*Congratulations, Daniel!  *


----------



## Whodunit

*Thanks so much - to all of you! Not only do I appreciate your*
*congratulations but also you friendliness and cooperation.*​ 
*Jana* Ich danke dir überaus für diesen Thread und deine Gratulationen; ich werde sehen, dass ich trotz Schule öfter hier sein kann.
*DDT* Danke schön für diese riesige Leuchtreklame! Hoffentlich kommst du mich mal im Deutschforum besuchen. 
*Elisa* Sei davvero disponibile e talmente gentile. Mille grazie per i tuoi auguri.
*Bien* Gracias por todas las felicitaciones y ¡espero aún más de tu ayuda!
*Elias* That's very kind of you. Whenever you helped me, I wanted to help you, too. But as I can't hold a candle to you, I'm glad I can help you anyway.
*Mei* Thank you, too. I really like your manners when you help me. Thanks again!
*Taya* Wieso bin ich ein Wunder_kind_? Bist du dann meine Wunder_tante_?  Anyway, Дзякуй, das kriege ich noch zuammen, mehr nicht!
*Cracker* Thank you for your kind words. I also appreciate your help, Cracker.​.*شيرين*: أنا سعيد لإنك تساعدين على أسئلتي. شكراَ جزيلاً على كل شيء​*Tigger* My pleasure. I always help where I can. But you forgot to mention that you've helped me as well. 
*Fenix* I'm sure if I can say something to such kind words. When I see you writing, I don't want to leave the EO forum anymore. Why don't you just visit the German forum some day? 
*Inés* OMG, I love my nickname ... I won't let it change ... just improve. 

_Thanks again to all of you!_​


----------



## linguist786

Mubaarak baadi Daniel!

Tum ne ham ko bhaashao mai bahaat madad di! (Hindi)

Te amnay bhashaao maa bo madad didi che! (Gujarati)


----------



## diegodbs

Lingua latina litterae tuae (quintus meus milliarius) cum viderem, miratus. Hoc te modo Tibulli offero:

_Dicamus bona uerba: uenit Natalis ad aras:_
_quisquis ades, lingua, uir mulierque, faue._
_Urantur pia tura focis, urantur odores_
_quos tener e terra diuite mittit Arabs._

Vale atque salve!


----------



## heidita

Meinem jungen Hüpfer Kollegen aus dem Deutschforum, einen 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch! ¡Enhorabuena! Congratulations! Molti Auguri!


----------



## cuchuflete

Congratulations Daniel!


 Sorry I'm late, I've been traveling.  How nice to come back to the opportunity to extend warm thanks to you for all your fine contributions.

Un gran abrazo,
Cuchu
​


----------



## la reine victoria

View attachment 2779
Click pic!​ 

 7000 times!  ​ 
Congratulations!​ 



LRV​


----------



## Lancel0t

Congratulations Daniel!


----------



## Whodunit

*Moe* Shuukria for your kind lines. Although I can't read it yet, I know they do not mean anything bad. 
*Diegod* Gratias por poemate tua ago. Dolet mihi, quod tibi ei diciendi omnem cogitatione non comprehendi. 
*Heidi* Junger Hüper? Haha, danke für diese Beschönigung. Ich hoffe, ich kann dir weiter mit deinem wunderschönen Deutsch helfen.
*Cuchu* I don't care how late you come to congratulate me as long as it is hearty and warm. And every time I see your here in this forum, your congratulations are always like that. Thanks for that.
*La reine* Wow! Did you do that? That's marvelous, thanks so much! 
*Lancel0t* Thank you Lancel. I hope I can help you with German one day. Would be really something to do that. Danke schön für deine Gratulation!


----------

